# Nissan Semi Engine Head Torque Settings



## ChrisFromAU (Apr 7, 2004)

G'day guys,

I am chasing Nissan UD.4.two stroke Diesel engine head bolt torque settings for the cylinder heads. I am not sure of the year but I think we are working around the 1960's. Sorry if this is very little information as that is all I have currently.
If you cannot help thats cool. But thanks in advance for any clues.

Regards,
Chris.


----------

